# Question about the traces



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello my husband is going to make my cart and we had a question about the traces.

We have seen on several utube videos that the traces are rapped around the shafts.

But in others the are just inside the shafts but not rapped around.

What is the correct way or is there one. I am just ground driving right now but I am hoping to start carting this spring.

Thank you


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jan 3, 2013)

The traces must be straight back from the neck or breast collar to the single tree and NOT wrapped around the shafts or impeded in any way. They have to able to move slightly as the horse moves to pull the cart. You want to have the traces run through between the safety girth and the shafts and also through the holdback straps (if you're using breeching) but that is just keep them from flopping up and down. Check the Regency Performance Miniature Horses website. They have a very good step by step section on harnessing and also on putting to the cart. Good Luck.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 4, 2013)

My traces follow straight line inside shaft and hook to swing tree. They move with my horse. My britching straps wrap on shaft and go through the footman's loop on the shaft. I have never wrapped my traces over the shaft. Hey horsenarounnd we were posting at the same time. I was going to suggest regency performance website too.. Thinking alike here.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 4, 2013)

Wrapping the shafts is, as far as I can tell, something that has come from show ring driving. Since in the ring you are concerned with keeping everything neat and tidy (no drooping traces shall be allowed to ruin the 'look') and the horse is really not working hard to move the cart on the firm level ground of an arena, that set up works after a fashion there. However in pleasure driving and under any other circumstance (and in the ring as far as I am concerned altho I will not argue that choice with those who make it for show driving) the traces are what the horse moves the vehicle with NOT the shafts. In fact the shafts just help to balance the cart(and give the horse control in turns etc) to ease the job the horse must do. Wrapping the traces around the shafts forces the horse to pull the cart by the shafts (and his saddle) rather than the traces and breast strap/shoulders as intended.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you so much

That is what I was thinking, but had too many confusing examples.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 4, 2013)

Wrapping the straps doesn't come from showing but from people who have equipment that doesn't fit or are too lazy to do it right. Then they come up with the excuse that "it looks better that way". Others then copy that thinking it's the "thing to be done".


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 9, 2013)

We have the training harness from Chimacum tack, very complete with bridle (open) side reins surcingle and crupper for 130 dollars just add a bit and reins.

Pretty good value or spend a bit more for a leather one.

The conway buckles are not the greatest but if you only have one horse to train and do not have to readjust all the time it is fine






ME

Well this sure ended up in the wrong place



Sorry about that!


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 10, 2013)

Regarding the traces, they should go straight back with a breast collar and sloped down if using a full collar and hames. The article "understanding harness" by Barb Lee will explain all this here is a link

.http://albrechtsanimals.typepad.com/understanding_harness/


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------

